
Italy's robot concierge a novelty on the way to better AI - artf
https://mobile.nytimes.com/aponline/2018/04/02/world/europe/ap-eu-italy-travel-robots.html
======
nah_bro
Hmmm... not really.

[https://youtu.be/0aLK7Z65ZfU](https://youtu.be/0aLK7Z65ZfU)

Nope. No thank you.

